

My Language Features Are Your Libraries - tghw
http://hicks-wright.net/blog/my-language-features-are-your-libraries/

======
cousin_it
The author would've sounded less ridiculous if he'd picked some other language
than C++ to represent the minimalist language mindset. But it would've been
harder for him because most actual minimalist languages have lambda and can
eat LINQ for lunch in the same manner as Smalltalk.

Steele and Sussman's lambda papers thirty years ago showed that full lexical
closures could be efficiently implemented. Thirty fucking years, folks. That's
more than I've been _alive_. Lexical closures are not some kind of fucking
_novelty_. There's no fucking _excuse_ for omitting lambda from any language
developed today, except if ya got paternalism issues and would also slash
developers' tires so they don't crash their car.

~~~
Xichekolas
> _except if ya got paternalism issues and would also slash developers' tires
> so they don't crash their car_

Which exactly describes most 'Enterprise' software shops.

(Side note: you make a good point, but would have made it just as clearly
without the cursing.)

------
Xichekolas
I think this comment (by the original post's author), succinctly answers this
whole post:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=619320>

